# ÁREA DE LAZER > Funcionamento do Forum >  Foto do mês

## Nuno Vidrago

- Como se faz para votar na foto do mês?

----------


## João Magano

Clica *AQUI*, depois selecciona a foto e por baixo desta tens 10 bolinhas que correspondem a "nota" que queres dar, de 1 (mais a esquerda) a 10 (mais a direita), selecciona a bolinha que pretendes.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Nuno

Clicas na foto que queres...e cá em baixo tens "quick rate"...e votas de 1 a 10, através das bolas.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

opss...o João foi mais rápido  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Nuno Vidrago

- Ok já votei, mas no forum como faço para aceder às fotos  :Admirado:  

- Desta vez fui pelo atalho feito pelo magano  :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

>Vais a Galeria
>...depois é na sub-galeria Foto do Mês ****CONCURSO****

----------


## João Magano

Olha para cima e por baixo do logotipo Premma, em linha estão várias opções onde podes clicar (Flaschat, Forúm, Utilizador, FAQs, Membros, Calendário, Novas Mensagens, Procurar, Links rápidos e Sair) e clica em "Galeria", depois aí escolhes "Foto do Mês **** CONCURSO ****".

----------


## João Magano

Desta vez ganhaste-me Ricardo  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624: .

----------

